# Building racing loft out of a 24ft box!



## homer68 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello I am not new to the pigeon world but I have been out of them for about 8 years. I live in central illinois and was brought up raising German Trumpeters and Rollers. I live in town but have a very large yard next to open farm ground. So I have purchased a 8ft tall by 8ft wide by 24ft long box off of a ryder delivery truck. I know it may not be the most ideal type of shed for pigeons but I figure with the money I saved on the basic frame work I can put it into the interior work. The box has all aluminum siding and an aluminum roof. It has a roll up door on the rear. 

I will be raising racing homers, so here are a few of my ideas. First of all i will be installing a walk in door in the center of the building then to the left I will be petitioning a wall to make the front section 4 by 8 by 6ft tall to be used as a flyer pen. Then the next section back will be 8 by 8fby 6ft tall to be used as the breeder loft. There will be a divider wall made from will and framing boards to seperate the 2 lofts. You will be able to enter both lofts thru the breeder loft. Both lofts will have windows and flypens on them. The Floors will have new plywood put down and the sides will have osb board mounted to the wall supports. I am trying to figure out the best type of vents to install for fresh air, or do I just cut out vents for the lower wall that I can flip up to close in the winter. I know this was extremely long but I want to get several ideas so I can get the best results so my daughters and I can enjoy flying pigoens again. Thank You


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a great idea for a loft! Who'd have thought of that? I would just cut out the vents for the lower wall that you can flip to close for the winter months. You HAVE to share the pictures as you do the work on this project. I'm sure everyone will love seeing them. Good luck with your project! Will look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Very resourceful! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## homer68 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! I thought it was a great idea. The materieals alone for a building this size would cost over 2000 I would imagine. The box was free!! So any other suggestions? Thought about making the fly pens large walk in types. Like say 6 x6 or so and making the walk in door so it is attached to the flypen


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

sounds great!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Great Idea!
I don't free fly my birds, so I like a BIG flight cage. If it were me, I would build a flight cage the whole length (24'), An "awning" type, 8' X 24', with small access panels on the lower walls of the loft (box). You could also install your "traps" along the top outer wall of the flight cage. OR if you have breeders that you don't free fly - you could put a divider in the middle of the flight cage making 2 - 8' X 12' areas


----------



## homer68 (Dec 4, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> Great Idea!
> I don't free fly my birds, so I like a BIG flight cage. If it were me, I would build a flight cage the whole length (24'), An "awning" type, 8' X 24', with small access panels on the lower walls of the loft (box). You could also install your "traps" along the top outer wall of the flight cage. OR if you have breeders that you don't free fly - you could put a divider in the middle of the flight cage making 2 - 8' X 12' areas


 Cant make the avairy that large bc I will be using the remainder of the loft for storage. Also I am not planning on having over 10 breeding pr of birds so the breeder section and flier sections should be plenty large enough. We really have few problems with hawks so the larger avairy seems like a good idea so that in the summer I can leave the walk in door open so the birds can have more air and light. Keep the ideas coming. I am thinking about building a sloped roof on the top of the shed to make it appear like a normal building. Plus this way I can add a couple skylight to the roof for more lighting. Is this worth the extra work or should I just add more windows?


----------



## adchiller (Oct 21, 2009)

Will the flypen be open to the birds at all times or is it something you open up for them? If you'll be using it only when you are around, you could build a very simple structure with bird netting. You can get over 100' under $100 easily. 

You could attach one side on the top of the box and have a couple 2x4s for an outside frame. Then just attach the bird netting to the ground (this is the tricky part) and you have a quick and cheap flight pen.


----------



## homer68 (Dec 4, 2009)

adchiller said:


> Will the flypen be open to the birds at all times or is it something you open up for them? If you'll be using it only when you are around, you could build a very simple structure with bird netting. You can get over 100' under $100 easily.
> 
> You could attach one side on the top of the box and have a couple 2x4s for an outside frame. Then just attach the bird netting to the ground (this is the tricky part) and you have a quick and cheap flight pen.


 No they will have access to the avairy 24hrs a day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

homer68 said:


> No they will have access to the avairy 24hrs a day.


Then it needs to be built with hardware cloth to keep other things out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where do you live that you don't have to close it up in the winter?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

homer68 said:


> Keep the ideas coming. I am thinking about building a sloped roof on the top of the shed to make it appear like a normal building. Plus this way I can add a couple skylight to the roof for more lighting. Is this worth the extra work or should I just add more windows?


I like the idea of a sloped roof, and skylights. With a sloped roof the suns heat will not be directly on the flat metal roof. And will provide cooling. Also while cutting in the flat metal roof, add some holes and screening for more venting, with vents on the sides (2 sides) between the flat roof and sloped roof.


----------



## homer68 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Where do you live that you don't have to close it up in the winter?


 Live in central illinois! Its not that I don't close it up in the winter but I leave it open as much as possible so that the birds get plenty of fresh air. This was something I just did when I was younger with the Trumpeters!


----------



## homer68 (Dec 4, 2009)

Been thinking of a new plan. thought about making the breeder loft 8 by 8, then instead of one having 2 loft pens 4 by 8 so I can seperate the flyers into 2 teams. One for the oldest flyers and one for the youngest ones. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## clv71 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was curious will it be too hot in the summer? I really have no idea but if not it sounds like a very good idea.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A_Smith said:


> I like the idea of a sloped roof, and skylights. With a sloped roof the suns heat will not be directly on the flat metal roof. And will provide cooling. Also while cutting in the flat metal roof, add some holes and screening for more venting, with vents on the sides (2 sides) between the flat roof and sloped roof.


Actually, this is a great idea.


----------

